# Crunchy fried shrimp



## Saltygreasybacon (Nov 27, 2005)

Just went to Red Lobster today for the first time and had the best crunchy fried shrimp I ever tasted. I was breaded, not battered but didn't look like normal bread crumb I usually buy at the grocery store. Any ideas?


----------



## QSis (Nov 27, 2005)

Crackers, maybe?

I found this in a Google search.

Lee

*Red Lobster's Fried Shrimp*


[SIZE=-1]The site with the best deals for Easy Home Cooking and Everyday Food Magazine.
Save up to 90% off on great magazine subscriptions![/SIZE]

Serving Size: 3

Ingredients:


Cooking Directions:

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method 
-------- ------------ -------------------------------- 
Saltine crackers 
Ritz crackers 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon freshly-ground white pepper 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
Oil -- for frying 
3 dozen shrimp - (26/30 size) -- peeled, deveined 

Grind in food processor equal amounts of saltine and Ritz crackers to make 
2 cups of cracker meal. Add white pepper, salt and garlic powder. 

One at a time, moisten a shrimp in cold water, press into the cracker 
meal. Moisten again then press into cracker meal again. Place on a tray 
lined with wax paper and refrigerate one hour. 

Preheat oil to 350 degrees. If you don't have a thermometer, drop a piece 
of bread into the oil. If it sizzles and browns within a minute, the oil 
is ready. 

Drop a few shrimp at a time into the fat. Fry 30 to 45 seconds on one 
side then turn and fry another 30 seconds. Remove and drain on paper 
towels. Serve with cocktail sauce and lemon wedges. 

This recipe yields 3 entree or 6 appetizer servings. 


Source: 
"Red Lobster Restaurant's recipe collection at 
http://www.redlobster.com" 
S(Formatted for MC5): 
"08-16-1999 by Joe Comiskey - joecomiskey@netzero.net"


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2005)

I think it could have been breaded with "panko". It is a japanese product, each crumbs are much chunkier than granules of the regular breadcrumbs, when they are fried it produces wonderfully crunchy texture. You can get a good idea by the pics shown here to see if it was panko....

image of panko


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 28, 2005)

I wonder if the recipe would work with scallops?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 1, 2005)

Use soft, fresh bread and your food processor to make your own coarse breadcrumbs.  Season with salt, and mix with unsugared coconut and a bit of wasabi powder.

Dry the shrimp and dip in eggwash, then flour, then eggwash, and finally in the breadcrumb mixture.  Let dry on a cookie sheet for several minutes before deep frying to a golden brown.  This will let the crumbs "glue" themselves to the shrimp as the flour-paste dries underneath.

Omit the coconut and wasabi for a more traditional fried-shrimp flavor.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## corazon (Dec 1, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I think it could have been breaded with "panko". It is a japanese product, each crumbs are much chunkier than granules of the regular breadcrumbs, when they are fried it produces wonderfully crunchy texture. You can get a good idea by the pics shown here to see if it was panko....
> 
> image of panko


 
I'm with urmaniac on this one. Panko is good stuff, it is really good at sealing in the juices. It has very crisp and light results.  I use panko often to bread pork chops or chicken, just mix it with some sage and parm. mmm. mmm.


----------



## pckouris (Dec 2, 2005)

So, you can just buy "panko" in the grocery store?


----------



## corazon (Dec 2, 2005)

Pete said:
			
		

> So, you can just buy "panko" in the grocery store?


 
You sure can!  It is usually in the Asian isle of the grocery store or if there is an Asian supermarket around you can definitly find them there.  They are Japanese breadcrumbs.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 2, 2005)

Pete said:
			
		

> So, you can just buy "panko" in the grocery store?


 
Yes - if your store carries it. The bag I have says, "PANKO Japanese Style Bread Crumbs" on the label - and is from Korea. Panko *is* Japanese Style Bread Crumbs - it's not a brand.

If you want a really crispy crust on something fried ... dip in tempura batter and then in panko. I've had catfish done this way - and it was really good ... but I still prefer cornmeal. 

purrfectlydevine - while I don't usually deep-fry scallops - this would be a wonderful way to do them. It might also be an interesting way to do fried clams.


----------

